# Freezeproof legholds?



## Big Red (Dec 18, 2006)

I need some help in keeping my traps from freezing in. Any comments will be appreciated!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i just bought some stuff from nwtrappers.com and it works great


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Dry dirt and plain old table salt.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Please refer to steel traps as FOOTholds...the term you used gives the impression that they grip an animal up to their hip. Antis like to give the impression that traps are huge and have razor-sharp teeth & snap bones when they fire....please don't add fuel to their fire.

2 things are needed to cause your traps to freeze, moisture and below freezing temps. Eliminate the moisture & problem solved. The worst times are when temps fluctuate between freeze & thaw.

There is waxed dirt, buckwheat hulls, glycol, salts/chlorides. I have read some trappers place their trap into a sandwhich bag before bedding it (which won't prevent a "crust" from freezing on the dirt above it).

I use peat & HEET (ice melt) in layers with a covering of dry dirt.....a heavy rain (or snow melt) many times will have you remaking sets.....just part of it.

Smitty


----------



## Big Red (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks smitty, I appreciate your reply. However, they are legholds. That is where the animal is held. I believe the Antis would be more concerned if the trap was called foot holds because the bones in the foot are much smaller and more prone to "snapping" than the leg. Thanks


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

If you're catching them by the leg, you're using too large of a trap (outside of 'rats & similar size animals) . Ever hear the term "perfect pad catch"? Not tryin' to get on anyone's bad side, just tellin' it as I see it. If you've ever seen the phrase "perfect femur catch", please let me know :lol:

An animal held by it's leg is more likely to lose bloodflow to that extremity, causing damage, numbness (which can lead to chewing on some) etc., whereas one held by the foot stands much less of a chance of this happening.

As far as "breaking" bones, trapjaws close straight across from each other, and in order to "break" bones, one jaw would have to be higher/lower than the other to place an uneven stress on the bone.

Either way, you're more than welcome :beer:

Smitty


----------

